# Subscriptions



## vachecow

What happens if you un subscribe to a thread?   What is a subscription?


----------



## Artrella

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> What happens if you un subscribe to a thread?   What is a subscription?





Me engancho a esta pregunta porque no tengo la más pálida idea de qué se trata!!!!


----------



## mjscott

I think a subscription to a thread is when you subscribe something that someone else will see on that thread in the forum. By answering this, whether I am right or wrong in my answer, I am subscribing to your thread. I am now a subscriber to this particular thread by vachecow121 and what I am writing is my subscription...

...I think!


----------



## Nick

Subscribed Threads == Watched Threads

They are easy to find because they are listed in your User Control Panel. You have the option of whether or not you would like email notifications whenever someone posts in the thread -- you can get instant notifications (an email for each new post), daily notifications (one email with all posts in that day), weekly notifications (one email with all posts in that week), or no email notification at all. You can change your default subscription option here.


----------



## mjscott

Thanks Nick!


----------



## vachecow

Thanks Nick/Art....my Spanish was just a little rusty......but does anyone know what happens when you unsubscribe??


----------



## Nick

You stop getting emails about the thread (if you chose one of the email options when you subscribed) and the thread is no longer listed in your User Control Panel.


----------



## vachecow

But you don't lose any posts in your post count......thanks


----------

